# Bauanleitung Pegelschalter



## Froschteich (2. Sep. 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Regenwetter, Bastelwetter...
Der heimische Gartenteich sollte automatisch befüllt werden. Ein Magnetventil für 230 V wurde schon vor einiger Zeit an den Binärausgang des KNX Systems  geklemmt, jedoch habe ich machmal vergessen die Befüllung wieder abzuschalten.....
Es musste also ein preiswerter Pegelschalter mit Schwallschutz her.
Der Schalter an sich ist zwar auch schon funktionsfähig, aber nicht verstellbar und ohne Schutz gegen "Wellen"...

Zunächst habe ich mir bei Conrad den "Pegelschalter 085" mit der Nummer 701602 zum Preis von 9,35 Euro besorgt. (Bild 1)

Aus der gelben Tonne eine passende Plastikflasche (Shampoo o.ä.) (Bild 2)

Flasche auf ca. 10 cm abgesägt, mittiges 8 mm Loch für die Schaltereinführung und mehrere 4 mm Löcher am Rand zur Entlüftung gebohrt. (Bild 3)

Pegelschalter eingesetzt und mit beiliegender Mutter befestigt. (Bild 4)

Aus der Sanitärabteilung ein Stück Kupferrohr mit T-Stück sowie aus der Metallabteilung ein Stück Alurohr besorgt. Das Alurohr passt genau in das Kupferrohr. (Hier die verchromte Variante von einer Armatur - blankes Kupfer geht aber auch). Das T - Stück dient der späteren Befestigung unter meinem Steg.

Die Länge der Rohre ist dem späteren Abstand zwischen Wasseroberfläche und der Befestigung anzupassen, es geht bei anderer Befestigung natürlich auch ohne "T"... (Bild 5) 

Das innere Alurohr erhält eine 3 mm Bohrung, in die eine selbstschneidende Schraube eingesetzt wird. Das äussere Kupferrohr benötigt einen 4 mm breiten Schlitz, um später die gewünschte Schalthöhe einzustellen. Einige 4 mm Löcher nebeneinander und eine kleine Rundfeile und schon haben wir einen Schlitz. (Bilder 6 und 7)

Das recht kurze Kabel am Schalter muß noch verlängert werden, die Lötstelle habe ich mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen. (Bild 8)

Nun erfolgt die Probemontage, Kupferrohr und T- Stück hat mir ein befreundeter Klempner gepresst, Löten geht aber auch. (Bild 9)

Da das Gewinde des Pegelschalters keinen Halt im Alurohr findet, habe ich es mit der Heißklebepistole eingeklebt. (Bild 10)

Nun ist der Schalter fertig zur Montage. Damit er unter dem dunklen Steg nicht auffällt, habe ich ihn mattschwarz gestrichen. (Bild 11)

Den passenden Clip unter den Steg geschraubt und fertig! Das blanke Alu
zeigt den Auszug, den habe ich nachträglich noch mit Farbe versehen. (Bild 12).

Seither ist mein Wasserstand immer fast konstant, die Hysterese ist für den Teich optimal.

Viel Spaß beim Nachbau wünscht

Jürgen


----------



## heiko_243 (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung Pegelschalter*

Noch ein paar Warnhinweise:

Vorsicht beim Nachbau - der angegebene Pegelschalter ist nicht für 230V-Betrieb (schon gar nicht im Wasser) und nicht zum Schalten von kapazitiven und induktiven (z.B. Magnetventil) Lasten geeignet. Eine solche Last quittiert er recht früh durch Verkleben der Kontakte -> Ventil schaltet nicht mehr ab.
Unbedingt ein Relais oder eine entsprechende Steuerung dazwischen schalten und den Pegelschalter nur mit Schutzkleinspannung betreiben oder z.B. eine Freilaufdiode parallel an ein Gleichspannungs-Magnetventil hängen, um einen Lichtbogen beim Abschalten zu vermeiden.


----------



## Froschteich (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung Pegelschalter*

Hallo Heiko...

Naja, ich habe da etwas von KNX System und Binärausgang geschrieben.
Heißt übersetzt: Ja, die Pumpe wird natürlich über ein Relais geschaltet. 
Der Pegelschalter wird mit 24V versorgt und elektronisch abgefragt.

230 Volt sollte man in dieser Form nicht benutzen.
Danke für die Warnung, manchmal denkt man einfach nicht daran, dass andere Mitleser
einen anderen technischen Hintergrund haben.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## heiko_243 (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung Pegelschalter*

Hallo Jürgen,

ist auch nicht böse gemeint - ich dacht mir schon, das du das nicht direkt mit 230V betreibst, nur war die Aussage 





> Ein Magnetventil für 230 V wurde schon vor einiger Zeit an den Binärausgang des KNX Systems geklemmt,


 nicht eindeutig (Vergangenheitsform) und etwas knapp für ein Teichforum, daher lieber ein paar Zeilen mehr, bevor irgendwas passiert.


----------



## luci (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung Pegelschalter*

Halllo zusammen,

super Idee, nur die Mischung Kupfer / Aluminium könnte auf Dauer Probleme bereiten. Das edlere Metall zehrt das unedlere auf. Salop gesagt das Alu verostet und lößt sich mit der Zeit auf. Da Metalle (außer Edelstahl) eigentlich nichts im Teich zu suchen haben würde ich Kunststoff z.B. PVC vorschlagen. Das verteuert die Sache auch nicht und man ist auf der sicheren Seite.

Des weiteren vermisse ich eine Zweite Sicherung wenn der der Schalter ausfällt (im geöffneten Zustand nicht mehr schließt ). Da so was meist in abwesenheit passiert z.B. Urlaub können sehr schnell enorme Kosten entstehen.
Als Milchmädchenrechnung m³ Wasser Preis rd. 3 Euro, pro Stunde Durchfluß 1 m³  macht am Tag  72 Euro  und jetzt mal 14 Tage Urlaub. Glaube das keiner solch ein Lehrgeld bezahlen möchte.
Ein Sicherheitpaket wäre eine Zeitbegrenzung in der das Magnetventil geöffnet sein darf. Einfach mit einer Zeitschaltuhr festlegen wann der Schalter das Magnetventil regeln darf und das tägliche Maximum festlegen. 

Bitte nicht als Kritik verstehen soll nur eine Anregung sein.

Gruß luci


----------



## heiko_243 (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung Pegelschalter*

Hier gibt's auch schon einen Thread zum  Thema: Niveauregulierung


----------



## Froschteich (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung Pegelschalter*

Hallo Luci,

der Teich wird über einen Brunnen gespeist, im Fehlerfall würde es also nicht so teuer..
Ansonsten ist jegliche Logik bei der Ansteuerung möglich, 

Gruß Froschteich


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung Pegelschalter*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe über den Pegelschalter noch nicht nachgedacht, aber ich werde auch einen einsetzen.

Ich sehe alle Probleme so wie der schwarze Peter, wenn man direkt einpumpt. 

Deshalb ist mein Vorschlag, aus einer Regentonne (wenn vorhanden) feinstes Regewasser holen. Dadurch ist die Füllmenge durch die Regentonne begrenzt und es geht ohne technichen Aufwand nix schief (außer man hat einen 250 l Teich). 

Im Sommer pumpe ich Regentonnen immer beim sprengen voll, so das auch in trockenen Zeiten die Tonne nebenher mit gefüllt werden.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## luci (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung Pegelschalter*

Hi Thomas,

dein Vorschlag ist nicht schlecht, nur als Koifritze hat man andere Vorstellung von Wasserwechsel oder Nachfüllen. Da ist aus verschiedenen Gründen Regenwasser schon gar nicht mehr feinst, teilweise sogar kontraproduktiv.

Bei reinen Koiteichen gehen mitunter täglich etliche m³ durch. Ich bin noch human mit meinen 7-8 % täglich, macht rund 1200 Liter, es gibt aber auch Anlagen da gehen m³ in 2stelligen Bereich durch. Also von Regenguss zu Regenguss nur mal 10 Tage gerechnet bräuchte ich 60 St 200l Fäßer.Da könnt ich mir glatt einen Teich für bauen.

Gruß luci


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung Pegelschalter*

Hi Luci,

sicher, ich bin kein KOI Fritze und will aufgrund der des hohen Anspruchs der Fische nicht werden. 

Mit dem Regenwasser, das muß ja nicht direkt einlaufen, bei mir durch einen 8 Meter Bach der üppig bepflanzt ist. (Also nicht Dachrinne in den Teich)

Mit der Regenwasserrechnung hast Du recht, drum hatte ich im Nachsatz auch geschrieben, dass wir unsere Regentonnen beim sprengen nebenher füllen. (Also Pumpe an 2 Stränge sprengen, 1 Strang füllt Regentonnen oder den Teich auf)

Die Ansteuerung ist reletiv einfach, deswegen finde ich die nicht so verkehrt. 

Man braucht ja letzlich nur raus bekommen, wie der Wasserstand bei fehlenden 250 oder 500 Litern ist. Dann bracht man nur ein Ventil öffnen (Schwerkraft), kommt genau auf den Wasserstand den man haben wollte, und eine Flutkatastrophe gibt es nicht im Ort. 

Abends oder wann auch immer wird beim sprengen wieder aufgefüllt. 

So meinte ich das.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung Pegelschalter*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hab nochmal Nachgedacht und würde die Regentonne mit dem Pegelschalter zum nachpumpen ausstatten. So geht Ihr vielen Problemen wie Wellen, Algen, Bälle und diverse sonstigem aus dem Weg. 

Deckel auf die Tonne und es wir dort keine Algen, Bewuchs oder sonstiges geben, da die Tonne sauber bleibt. 

@ Forum Wo sind den die Beiträge vom schwarzen Peter hin? Er hat eindringlich davor gewarnt, dass es zu 5000 Euro Wasserkosten oder einem Sumpf bzw. Trockenteich kommen kann bei einer Störung. Welche es ist ist doch egal und wenn der Nachbarsjunge einen Ball in den Teich schießt. Wer kann da beruhigt in den Urlaub fahren? 

Von daher waren es sehr richtige Warnhinweise, unabhängig von der technischen Lösung.

Warum wurde das gelöscht?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nikolai (30. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung Pegelschalter*





> @ Forum Wo sind den die Beiträge vom schwarzen Peter hin? Er hat eindringlich davor gewarnt, dass es zu 5000 Euro Wasserkosten oder einem Sumpf bzw. Trockenteich kommen kann bei einer Störung. Welche es ist ist doch egal und wenn der Nachbarsjunge einen Ball in den Teich schießt. Wer kann da beruhigt in den Urlaub fahren?
> 
> Von daher waren es sehr richtige Warnhinweise, unabhängig von der technischen Lösung.
> 
> Warum wurde das gelöscht?




Würde mich auch interessieren!!!!

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Annett (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Bauanleitung Pegelschalter*

Hi.



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> @ Forum Wo sind den die Beiträge vom schwarzen Peter hin? Er hat eindringlich davor gewarnt, dass es zu 5000 Euro Wasserkosten oder einem Sumpf bzw. Trockenteich kommen kann bei einer Störung. Welche es ist ist doch egal und wenn der Nachbarsjunge einen Ball in den Teich schießt. Wer kann da beruhigt in den Urlaub fahren?
> 
> Von daher waren es sehr richtige Warnhinweise, unabhängig von der technischen Lösung.
> 
> ...





Nikolai schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren!!!!
> 
> Gruß Nikolai



Vielleicht sind sie ja da, wo sie hingehören und wo sie schon seit 2 Monaten stehen?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=301556#post301556 
Warum sollten wir solche Beiträge löschen?


----------

